# Изменение локализации боли



## Fariko (17 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте. В начале года МРТ у меня показал интервертебральную дегенерацию диска и задне-левое парамедианную протрузию L5-S1. Боли в основном были в левой ягодице, а также по всей левой ноге. Второй месяц хожу на плавание, локализация боли изменилась. Теперь как бы не раскрываются мышцы в месте соединения ноги с тазом, а так же тянутся мышцы с внешней левой стороны около колена. Первый 2 недели плавания проходили без боли. Последние 3 недели постоянно чувствую дискомфорт, а после плавания и вовсе ходить не могу. В детстве 11 лет занимался водным поло. Боли начались когда начал плавать 1 км кролем. Но последнюю неделю кролем вообще не плаваю, но боли не уходят. Можете посоветовать каким стилем мне плавать? И от чего боли не проходят?


----------



## La murr (17 Дек 2016)

*Fariko, *Фарид, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Дек 2016)

Пора уже и о лечении задуматься.


----------



## Fariko (17 Дек 2016)

Спасибо La murr.

Владимир, какое лечение вы посоветуете? Я пью Хондроксол, врач сказал, чтобы укрепить хрящи. До плавания, если тяжесть не поднимал, то бывало 1-2 месяца вообще болей не было. Ходил я к нескольким врачам, они все говорили только о плавании.

Если я сфотографировал некорректно, могу заново сфотографировать участки где не ясно видно


----------



## AIR (18 Дек 2016)

Желательно хотя бы один снимок спереди...


----------



## Fariko (18 Дек 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Желательно хотя бы один снимок спереди...


Я вас некорректно понял. Спереди это сблизи или как? Тут все снимки, который были на пленке. Если надо сблизи, могу сделать ближе.


----------



## La murr (18 Дек 2016)

Fariko написал(а):


> Спереди это сблизи или как?


Доктор хотел бы видеть снимок, сделанный в таком положении -


----------



## Fariko (18 Дек 2016)

Правильно ли я вас понял?


----------



## La murr (18 Дек 2016)

Fariko написал(а):


> Правильно ли я вас понял?


Нет.
Снимок должен быть, как если бы Вас снимали анфас.


----------



## AIR (18 Дек 2016)

Fariko написал(а):


> Правильно ли я вас понял?


У вас все снимки сбоку...


----------



## Fariko (18 Дек 2016)

К сожалению анфас снимков нет. МРТ я делал с диагнозом искривление копчика, который показал рентген, видимо по этой причине делали только сбоку и обнаружилась протрузия. Все снимки которые были на пленке, я выложил тут. 
По этим снимкам ничего сказать нельзя?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (18 Дек 2016)

У Вас грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 слева, она давит на левый S1 корешок спинного мозга. Вы должны пройти курс консервативной терапии (НПВС, гормональные препараты), физиотерапевтическое лечение. При отсутствие эффекта от лечения необходимо удалить грыжу межпозвонкового диска.
Так же обратите внимание, если помимо боли есть онемение в ступне или голени, слабость в ступне, не следует затягивать с операцией.


----------



## Fariko (18 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> У Вас грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 слева, она давит на левый S1 корешок спинного мозга. Вы должны пройти курс консервативной терапии (НПВС, гормональные препараты), физиотерапевтическое лечение. При отсутствие эффекта от лечения необходимо удалить грыжу межпозвонкового диска.
> Так же обратите внимание, если помимо боли есть онемение в ступне или голени, слабость в ступне, не следует затягивать с операцией.



Спасибо за комментарий.
В начале года я проходил один курс физиотерапии, после которого месяцев 5-6 вообще не было болей. Я даже пробежки делал, опять начал поднимать тяжести. Видимо после этого боли восстановились. И НПВС препараты в тот период принимал. Онемений не замечал. Только бывают острые боли в мышцах ягодицы и около колена. Так же, если долго хожу, а потом неудобно сижу, бывает онемение левой яички. Но на грыжу или защемление седалищного нерва проверялся, ничего не вышло.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (18 Дек 2016)

Чего не вышло? Как Вы проверялись? У Вас на МРТ грыжа.


----------



## Fariko (18 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Чего не вышло? Как Вы проверялись? У Вас на МРТ грыжа.



Грыжа яички не вышло. Врач проверял, на ощупь.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (18 Дек 2016)

Аа, Вы про эту грыжу


----------



## Fariko (18 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Аа, Вы про эту грыжу


Будет ли хватать одного сеанса физиотерапии? И поможет ли это мне излечиться или только временно остановит боли?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (18 Дек 2016)

Я хирург. Могу сказать, что операция Вам поможет.


----------



## Fariko (18 Дек 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Я хирург. Могу сказать, что операция Вам поможет.



Надеюсь до операции не дойдет. В любом случае спасибо )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2016)

К врачу-то, ходили?
Что говорят?
Плавать, как хочется.


----------



## Fariko (19 Дек 2016)

Врачи говорят надо плавать и тяжести не поднимать. Уже второй месяц пошел плавания. Я сам КМС по водному поло, плавать люблю. Но когда плаваю кролем, боли обостряются, а просто плескаться - скучновато. Мне бы знать каким стилем мне правильно плавать и желательно лечение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2016)

Если больно плавать, то надо полечить.
Если лечиться не получается, то остаётся лечиться как хочется или как получиться.
Лечиться нагрузками, не лучший вариант.
Если лечить нагрузками, то сперва лечебная, потом восстановительная, потом тренировочная нагрузка.
Если использовать плавание как нагрузку, то применять принцип постепенности увеличения силы и объема.
Плаваем стилем который не даёт боли, и чуть-чуть тем что даёт боль, но до боли,и чуть на боль, с постепенным увеличением силы и объема.
Это конечно неправильно лечиться плаванием, но возможно.


----------



## Fariko (19 Дек 2016)

Плавать само по себе не больно, плаваю один км без остановки без проблем, потом еще свободным по своему. На завтрашний день начинаются боли. 
Я был бы признателен, если бы вы сказали как лечиться. Какие препараты, какие терапии нужны? 
И можно ли отжиматься от пола, для усиления корсета поясницы?


----------



## натач (20 Дек 2016)

Врач... Вам нужен врач. И аккуратное поведение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2016)

По инету лечение не назначают.
Про методы и методики есть отдельная тема, про лечение боли в спине.


----------



## abelar (20 Дек 2016)

Я увидел: на на самом первом снимке (поперечный срез) значительную ротацию L5 влево и экструзию МПД слева с компрессией левого МП отверстия.
Я услышал: все "лечение" - это бассейн и физиотерапия. Странное сочетание.
Еще я услышал про снимок копчико-крестцового сочленения. Но, снимка этого нет. Хотя, в сочетании с вашими жалобами на боль в паху (это там где яичко) направление диагностики было правильно.
Постарайтесь найти и выложить снимки копчика. Напишите, была ли травма копчика.Проконсультируйтесь у хирурга общей практики (это который в поликлиннике) на предмет паховой грыжи и грыжи яичка.
В любом случае, бросьте бассейн и зал до окончательной диагностики заболевания.
Ваша МПГ грыжа не большая. Но, "смотрит" она очень не удачно. Прямо в корешок. Если продолжать нагружать поясницу на таком положении 5-го поясничного позвонка, то МПГ дойдет до своего логического развития и : либо пройдет сама (очень хочется,но маловероятно), либо придется делать операцию. А физиотерапией, сининькими таблеточками и красьненькими укольчиками грыжу не взять.


----------



## AIR (20 Дек 2016)

Fariko написал(а):


> По этим снимкам ничего сказать нельзя?


По снимкам нельзя ,  зато можно предположительно  сказать по жалобам ....  Предположить можно мышечно-тоническую асимметрию пояснично-крестцового отдела ...  В том числе и укорочение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева . ..  При плавании кроликом идет скручивающая нагрузка на поясничном уровне ,  вот и болит...  Подобные "боли в яичке"  также могут быть при проблемах с пояснично-подвздошной мышцей этой стороны...


----------



## Fariko (20 Дек 2016)

Спасибо всем. Дело в том, что я живу в Баку и тут показавшись врачам, как и упоминал выше, все назначали плавание. Поэтому я не знаю какое мне нужно лечение.


----------



## натач (20 Дек 2016)

Посмотрите в разделе остеохондроз тему консервативное лечение.


----------

